# Kalimera!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

5Morning all,

Just a quick post from near Githio on the Peloponnese.
Been out here since March doing an anti clockwise tour of the island.
Not many vans out here at all so most of the time we've been mainly staying offgrid on our own which has been nice.
Currently at the shipwreck beach nth of Githio and have the place to ourselves.

Off for a late morning swim soon (2 hrs ahead of UK),about 22c today a little windy but we,ll manage. :wink2:

Free Wi-Fi from the nearby taverna so making the most of it while it lasts.

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good to hear from you Pete. enloy!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kalimera filimou

Sounds nice. Have a good swim, but I usually do not venture into the Greek sea before June. At least it will be warm when you get out, out of the wind at least.

I am flying into Athens on Sun 8th May and then driving via Corinth and Epidavros to Galatas on Peloponese, opposite Poros and driving back to Athens on 11th.

Are you likely to be anywhere on that route about that time?

The trip is just to see my boat and assess what needs to be done and what to do with it next.

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

The honest answer is 'not sure'. Were just taking it as it comes and its possible we might not be round there by then but if we are getting near then I,ll give you a shout, would be good to meet you.

Don't be thinking you can rope me into scrubbing the decks or scraping the hull for you though. :lol:

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> The honest answer is 'not sure'. Were just taking it as it comes and its possible we might not be round there by then but if we are getting near then I,ll give you a shout, would be good to meet you.
> 
> ...


Pete

Don't worry there will not be much work done in such a short trip - it is mainly fact-finding.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> Don't worry there will not be much work done in such a short trip - it is mainly fact-finding.
> 
> Geoff


You couldn't afford me anyway. :grin2:

Going for that swim now....

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Endaxi!


----------

